# can i return mac cosmetics without the box and receipt?



## yahjaira (Jul 28, 2013)

i recently bought a matte bronzing powder and when i swatch/ apply i does not show any color or pick up any product. Sadly i dumped out the box and the receipt can i at least exchange.


----------



## EllenZ (Jul 29, 2013)

I doubt you can do anything without the receipt.  Not entirely sure though, hopefully someone on here will have a definitive answer for you.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 30, 2013)

Unfortunately you're out of luck. You have to have at least the receipt if you bought it at a freestanding store, the box with the return sticker or the receipt if you bought it from a macys or nordies, or the receipt if you bought it from any other department store. Otherwise there's no proof of purchase.


----------

